

How to Make Your Product Images Beautiful With the Rule of Thirds - UXMovement
http://uxmovement.com/design-articles/make-your-product-images-beautiful-with-the-rule-of-thirds

======
Deuterium
I hadn't realized we were resorting to LifeHacker level posts. I've got a
bunch of tips on how to get the most out of Windows Me.

